# Regarder tv italienne sur internet restreinte aux nationaux



## estette (20 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, je souhaiterais regarder sur internet la télévision italienne RAI2 et RAI3, elles sont hélas réservées aux nationaux. Y aurait-il un moyen de masquer sa localisation ou trouver le proxys italien ?
Merci pour vos conseils.

NB : de même quand je suis à l'étranger, j'aimerais voir Arte-tv, j'ai le même problème


----------



## pascalformac (20 Janvier 2009)

bonjour
coté proxys 
il te suffit d'utiliser un des sites presentant les proxys par pays

ces sites changent régulierement
(et les proxys listés encore plus vite)


et par ailleurs 
depuis quand arte est en stream complet sur leur site?
ca n'a jamais été le cas jusqu'à présent

via des FAI flux TV  et multipostes vlc oui
via zattoo oui
mais pas leur site

--
beaucoup de FAI proosent les 3 RAI en stream TV ou VLC


----------



## estette (20 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> bonjour
> coté proxys
> il te suffit d'utiliser un des sites presentant les proxys par pays
> 
> ...



en effet arte n'est pas en streaming direct, mais arte+7 n'est pas visible à l'étranger.
Pour le Proxys, y-a-t-il autre chose que Netshade ?
Je vois pas de site qui propose les 3 RAI, susceptible d'être enregistrer par QT via Flip4Mac
Merci


----------



## twinworld (20 Janvier 2009)

si jamais j'ai trouvé ce lien où des proxy italiens sont référencés. 
http://proxy.omduena.com/proxy05.html
ensuite il faut installer Firefox si c'est pas déjà fait et FoxyProxy (vous trouvez cet add-on sur le site de mozilla)
enfin, là il y a un tuto pour changer le proxy. C'est pour les états-unis, ça devrait fonctionner aussi pour l'italie
enfin, là il y a une page pour checker les proxy valides (elle est aussi dans le tuto mentionné ci-dessus).


----------



## estette (21 Janvier 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> si jamais j'ai trouvé ce lien où des proxy italiens sont référencés.
> http://proxy.omduena.com/proxy05.html
> ensuite il faut installer Firefox si c'est pas déjà fait et FoxyProxy (vous trouvez cet add-on sur le site de mozilla)
> enfin, là il y a un tuto pour changer le proxy. C'est pour les états-unis, ça devrait fonctionner aussi pour l'italie
> enfin, là il y a une page pour checker les proxy valides (elle est aussi dans le tuto mentionné ci-dessus).



merci bcp pour votre aide précieuse, mais j'ai encore une question :
j'ai bien telechargé FoxyProxy, mais comment mettre et où l'un des proxys italiens :

217.56.108.226:80            anonymous          Italy
130.136.254.22:3128          elite proxy        Italy
130.136.254.22:3124          elite proxy        Italy
130.136.254.22:3127          elite proxy        Italy
130.136.254.21:3128          elite proxy        Italy
130.136.254.21:3124          elite proxy        Italy
130.136.254.21:3127          elite proxy        Italy
85.35.122.82:8080            anonymous          Italy
85.33.152.36:8000            anonymous          Italy
62.110.79.69:80              elite proxy    +   Italy
62.110.79.68:80              anonymous          Italy

voici le lien RAI que je souhaiterais visionner demain soir ; http://www.rai.tv/mpplaymediageneric/0,,Livetv^13^94588,00.html


----------



## twinworld (21 Janvier 2009)

j'ai pas installé FoxyProxy. Les explications fournies dans le tuto ne correspondent pas à ce que vous avez quand vous utilisez l'add-on ? Selon les indications vous devriez avoir un icône en bas à droite de votre fenêtre et cliquer dessus pour atteindre les onglets qui permettent de modifier le proxy. Ce n'est pas le cas ?


----------

